# Breeding every breed you could ever want!



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Seriously? This isn't a breeder, it sounds like a mill to me. I also find it "funny" in a sense that this ad claims they are breeders yet someone on Facebook claims these same people are a rescue. Yet this claim comes from a woman who is charging a grand for mixed breed pups she claims are purebred in her ad but tells people the bitch isn't purebred, not to mention she "runs" a rescue and rescued the bitch in the first place. People irritate me.



> I work with a breeder in Montreal, I am here in st.johns (Breeder is in Monteal, he is originaly from NL, and has been sending puppies and kittens for years)
> 
> He places all his breeding animals in family homes as pets, with breeding premissions.
> 
> ...


breeding every breed you can possibly think of!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah mill for sure. And step one to breeding Shar-pei is not spelling them "Charpea".


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you're going to be a breeder, at least learn how to spell the breeds...

i call that a puppy mill.

has animal control been called?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That just infuriates me!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Seriously? This isn't a breeder, it sounds like a mill to me. I also find it "funny" in a sense that this ad claims they are breeders yet someone on Facebook claims these same people are a rescue. Yet this claim comes from a woman who is charging a grand for mixed breed pups she claims are purebred in her ad but tells people the bitch isn't purebred, not to mention she "runs" a rescue and rescued the bitch in the first place. People irritate me.
> 
> 
> 
> breeding every breed you can possibly think of!


I reported the ad, saying that it should be pulled because it is promoting a puppy mill. 

If anyone else is a member of Kijiji, I suggest they take this action as well.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

The problem is they are advertising for a breeder based out of Montreal aka puppymill central. Quebec has horrible animal rights laws and thats why these mills are plentiful over there. I actually will not sell any of our dogs to anyone in Quebec and I will seriously question anyone who lives near its border.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

5 dog breeds mispelled...was always informed a reputable breeder will not have more than two breeds in their breeding program

The person that posted the add is obviously a broker...they're just as guilty


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jan 9, 2012)

Yup broker getting mill dogs. 

People will do anything. Had someone who wanted to breed their blue rescued pit (found as a stray) with my dog. Unbelievable! You saved a stray and decide you want to add to the problem. Reality is just because I said no way doesn't mean she didn't find some ready to make a quick buck off their dogs sperm.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Follow up!*

I think the ad may have been pulled off Kijiji. If you click on the link from the OP, you get this message:
"The Ad you are looking for is no longer available but we found other ads that may match what you are looking for."

:thumb:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> The problem is they are advertising for a breeder based out of Montreal aka puppymill central. Quebec has horrible animal rights laws and thats why these mills are plentiful over there. I actually will not sell any of our dogs to anyone in Quebec and I will seriously question anyone who lives near its border.


Yeah and Quebec doesn't have much for dog sports like lure coursing (okay they had like nothing) - but the UKC will be coming there soon!


----------

